

How Book Publishers Can Beat Amazon - panarky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/31/opinion/how-book-publishers-can-beat-amazon.html?ref=technology

======
michaelw
The author of this article is
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Kohn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Kohn)

    
    
      "Bob Kohn is the founder, Chairman and CEO of RoyaltyShare, Inc., an outsourced royalty processing solution for the music, book publishing, brand licensing, and motion picture industries."
    

From his own site [http://www.bobkohn.com/](http://www.bobkohn.com/) :

    
    
      "Bob is the co-inventor on a patent covering a web-based royalty system and user interface."
    

It comes as no surprise that he wants the publishers to band together and
"pull all their books from Amazon and throw their weight behind a law-abiding
alternative."

I'm not saying he's wrong but it's disingenuous not to mention that in the
blurb at the end of the article. Instead he's described as a lawyer and
author.

